# Client Workbook Model



## scott Hyde (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi there

I have PP up and running in SP enterprise. Working nicely but would like to split bulky data to thin Client workbooks.

I tried creating ODC file from data workbook from the SP option to create new workbook - but this connection only gives me limited data and only a few COUNT type kpis and NO dax. 

Can anyone point me to material that would explain how to set up the client / Server model for workbooks.

thanks!


----------



## scott Hyde (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry all
just found document on PowerPivotPro
thanks ROb Collie!


----------



## scott Hyde (Jan 29, 2012)

ahhh
Actually spoke to soon..followed instructions and still have problem in that pivot functionality in thin workbook very limited and not useful.
Anybody else got this hub-spoke model going?

thanks


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 29, 2012)

The hub/spoke (or thin/core as we call it at Pivotstream) model does NOT allow for measuring authoring in the thin workbooks.  We do all of our measure authoring in the core workbooks and then just author reports in the thins.


----------



## scott Hyde (Jan 29, 2012)

Thaks Rob - yeah I came to this finding & conclusion about 3am last night - thanks - Im all good - make sense to keep all measures in one Spot.


----------

